# New 6D or Preowned 5D mark III



## enerlevel (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi all. Just got the 35mm f2 and 70-200mm f4 non is.  I think it's more than enough for what I do.but one thing which has been bugging me Is to keep my 6D or to get a refund and buy a Preowned 5D mark III? They both cost the same. 
What you guys think ?


----------



## Punisher911 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm a 5Dmkiii shooter... but if you need the wifi of the 6d, the 5D doesn't have that.... However, between the two and for the same price, I'd be a 5Dmkiii shooter over the 6D all day long.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 31, 2016)

If I would get a low millage 5D III from a solid source I would get the 5D III in a heart beat.
The 6D sensor is said to actually be slightly better then the 5D III but the 5D has amazing AF system, double memory card, pro body and so much more.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 31, 2016)

enerlevel said:


> Hi all. Just got the 35mm f2 and 70-200mm f4 non is.  I think it's more than enough for what I do.but one thing which has been bugging me Is to keep my 6D or to get a refund and buy a Preowned 5D mark III? They both cost the same.
> What you guys think ?



unless you primarily shoot sports or action keep the 6D


----------



## lance70 (Sep 1, 2016)

Good points above, depends if you need the AF system of the MKIII and the build quality, both bodies are excellent and in the end it's up to the photographer to make his pictures stand alone.


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 1, 2016)

thanks all for the reply. i finally went for the 5d mark III. to be honest the 6D is also an over kill for me .i just take pics of family (usually 7-8 people together) and seldom indoor volleyball games of my wife which is not the quickest of all sports.
the only factor which drew me to buy the 5D mark III was that it is already second hand and most likely to retain its value. the 6D being new would straightaway lose its value plus the amount of usage.
thanks guys


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 2, 2016)

enerlevel said:


> thanks all for the reply. i finally went for the 5d mark III. to be honest the 6D is also an over kill for me .i just take pics of family (usually 7-8 people together) and seldom indoor volleyball games of my wife which is not the quickest of all sports.
> the only factor which drew me to buy the 5D mark III was that it is already second hand and most likely to retain its value. the 6D being new would straightaway lose its value plus the amount of usage.
> thanks guys



a used 5D3 should get you good family pics


----------

